# 128i crank no start



## Primaloptimus13 (Oct 17, 2021)

I have a 2008 128 I died on me at a stoplight I tried to restart it and it just cranked and cranked got it towed home checked everything I knew fuel pump it got bad so I replaced it OK everything‘s fine got good fuel pressure got good spark no vacuum leaks anywhere but the car will not start the only code that I’m throwing is a slug Vanos code nothing else I’ve tried replacing the intake manifold I replaced all the injectors I’ve replaced all the spark plugs the coils and fuel pump checked all the fuel lines I even pulled the fuel rail off and tried to crank the car the injectors are spraying


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

What's the error code #?


----------



## Primaloptimus13 (Oct 17, 2021)

mr_bean said:


> What's the error code #?


There are no codes until I crank it a few times in the battery gets a little bit lower then it’ll throw a slug valve Tronic motor code but if I let it recharge all the way and clear the codes it cranks again without that and that is the only codes that I have


----------



## Primaloptimus13 (Oct 17, 2021)

mr_bean said:


> What's the error code #?


The code number is p1030.. I get a 2a3f and a 2f4a They always show up together after the battery runs a little bit low but they only come from cranking cranking cranking after I recharge all the way and clear the codes they stay gone until it drains the battery low again


----------



## mr_bean (Mar 20, 2009)

2f4a seems to indicate miscommunication between the DME and CAS, speficially regarding the immobilizer which will prevent the engine from starting.
Can your scan tool connect to and read any errors in the CAS?
Was any work done on either of these modules prior to this issue arising?
You might only new to re-synch the modules.


----------



## Primaloptimus13 (Oct 17, 2021)

mr_bean said:


> 2f4a seems to indicate miscommunication between the DME and CAS, speficially regarding the immobilizer which will prevent the engine from starting.
> Can your scan tool connect to and read any errors in the CAS?
> Was any work done on either of these modules prior to this issue arising?
> You might only new to re-synch the modules.


No work has been done to those modules the only time did those errors show up is after it’s cranked several times and the battery starts to run low once I charge the battery and clear those codes they stay away until I crank it until the battery runs low again


----------



## Primaloptimus13 (Oct 17, 2021)

OK everybody so to make a long story short I did everything it took to figure out that I had spark and I had fuel I just wasn’t getting enough air tonight it turned out that the eccentric shaft motor had apparently stripped the gears off of it in my attempts to crank it with a bad fuel pump so after the fuel pump was replaced it still wouldn’t start because the shaft on the motor had worn out and needed to be replaced I replaced the eccentric shaft motor and it fired right up up


----------

